
Apple Introduces Core ML - MrJagil
http://deepdojo.com/apple-introduces-core-ml
======
sctb
Main discussion from this week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14494337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14494337)

------
MaxLeiter
May just be me, but article does seem a little sensationalist (as the website
is geared toward machine learning on a Mac).

Can someone with more knowledge on the field elaborate on if this really is a
breakthrough/a 'stunning' technological achievement?

~~~
luigi23
I haven't much time to look at CoreML, but I do know a little bit how it's
done before this new framework. For instance, Inception v3 model was
'rewritten' to use in MetalPerformanceShaders(part of Metal framework on iOS).
Since model provides parameters, you do know what 'layers' need to be used to
implement inference network based on Inceptionv3. And this is quite difficult
to do, looking at the code. But here, bam - drag and drop, auto-generated
classes and code, and you're ready to go, I guess. If it's working like this,
I'm quite impressed.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Is this basically a path from model code that runs on an nvidia GPU like most
people currently do, to a model that runs on iOS taking advantage of Metal?

